# Purchasing HR10-250



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

So... In about 4 hours, for hopefully about $100(incl. shipping), I'll be the proud owner of an HR10-250.

I understand that I wont be able to get the MPEG4 channels. Its going to be connected via S-Video to an EDTV (Magnavox 15" flat panel TV) anyway, so im not too concerned.
I changed the title from HD Upgrade to Purchasing because if any DBS members would be interested in selling their old unit... I'd be more than happy to discuss it with you (so long as you understand im a cheap ******* and ain't looking to spend over $100, lol).

My QUESTION, is, How hard is it to upgrade the HDD. I read the FAQ did a quick search here and didnt find anything (ofcourse, I didnt go past the 1st page either), im sure if I took the time to look on google, or go back, I may be able to find information. I was curious to see if someone had written any tutorials.

Ive got all kinds of drives sitting around, Im assuming its a standard IDE drive...
Also, is there any software (PC Side, im running OSX 10.3, XP, & Server 2K) I should take an interest in?

TIA Y'all


EDIT: Changed HD to HDD so people wouldnt confuse High Def with Hard Disk Drive.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do a search at TiVocommunity.com and you will find more details.

If you know how to swap out a hard drive in a PC... and are semi comfortable with linux... it is pretty straight forward.

Do a search on google for "Hinsdale", or search on TiVocommunity.com for the same term.

It is a standard IDE.

You will need the linux boot disk with the utilities, and a PC that you can install at least two drives and a CD rom drive on .

-------

You do also realize that sometime relatively soon... the HR10-250 will no longer get ANY HD content from the SATs... as they are going to be converted to MPEG-4 and broadcasted from the 99/103 slots.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do a search at TiVocommunity.com and you will find more details.
> 
> If you know how to swap out a hard drive in a PC... and are semi comfortable with linux... it is pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. Linux isnt really my flavor but I do have some semi-automated bootdisks, and use the terminal here-and-there in OSX10.3 (but I almost always have step-by-step instructions).

I'll be searching up Hinsdale shortly after I post this response 

// Yea, I dont even have the HD Access pass on my acct so... HD isnt a kicker for me. However, if this TiVo dies... 
I wanna make sure my money is well spent.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CJTE said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Linux isnt really my flavor but I do have some semi-automated bootdisks, and use the terminal here-and-there in OSX10.3 (but I almost always have step-by-step instructions).
> 
> I'll be searching up Hinsdale shortly after I post this response
> 
> ...


If you are not intrested in HD... then you may want to go the route of the R10 or some of the SD DTiVos as well...

Unless there is something specific about the HR10-250 that you specifically want.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are not intrested in HD... then you may want to go the route of the R10 or some of the SD DTiVos as well...
> 
> Unless there is something specific about the HR10-250 that you specifically want.


Ive got 1 HD TV in my living room and am debating getting an H21 (my locals come from the 119). I want a DVR in my lab, and a DVR (possibly HD) in my poolhouse. Retention placed a note on my account giving me 1 free upgrade to an H21/R15, in exchange for 1 of my D11s. In the meantime, I still want another DVR. I figured as far as price is concerned, I might as well "upgrade" to the HDTivo since Im going to own it outright. Then, if the Tivo dies in a few months... I can upgrade to an HR21 instead of an R15.

Or, if I ever cancel service... It sounds like with the Tivo I have more of a chance of being able to actually USE it without service.

Oh, and just for comments sake, I wasnt threatening retention, I was talking to them about coming back. Unfortunately I didnt do my research (I wasnt a sub to DBSTalk yet), so... I settled for the Premier for ST for 4 months, 4 receivers with the option to upgrade 1 to HD or DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Or, if I ever cancel service... It sounds like with the Tivo I have more of a chance of being able to actually USE it without service.


If by "use" you mean record anything after you've disconnected from DIRECTV, sorry that is not the case. You can watch recordings you've got but that's about it.


----------



## ibroussard (Dec 18, 2005)

For $20, InstantCake is an easy way to initialize a new hard drive, and it pretty much eliminates the need for any Linux experience. You still need to be comfortable with removing the drive from the DVR and putting it in your PC to set it up. I did one last night.

Also, not all drives are created equal. The one I built last night (a new Seagate Ultra ATA 100, 7200 RPM) was only for temporary use until I purchased a larger drive that is optimized for DVR use. The drive activity (i.e., head seek) noise is noticeable from 10 feet with this drive in a quiet setting. It sounds like a very active hard drive in a PC. I never noticed it with the original drive.

Regards,
Ira


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If by "use" you mean record anything after you've disconnected from DIRECTV, sorry that is not the case. You can watch recordings you've got but that's about it.


Precisely.
Definetly not expecting to record anything, but WATCH what Ive recorded... Or backing it up to DVDs via analog (S-video cable) in the far future.

and thanks for the tip Ira, but I dont mind getting my hands dirty.
As far as HDD swaps go, thats the least of my worries. 2 of my boxes are custom built so... I dont see that as being a problem


----------



## diagonal (Feb 18, 2007)

You can get the most up-to-date tivo-linux boot disk here, and a command line generator here.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

diagonal said:


> You can get the most up-to-date tivo-linux boot disk here, and a command line generator here.


Thanks diagnol, I really appreciate it.

Well, I lost my bid. I was working and stressed and by the time I checked on the box within the last 45 seconds somebody beat my max bid by $2. Then another one I was watching got up to $135+S&H and I stopped bidding on it too.
Now... Gotta wait a few more hours and see what I can get.

SO, if any of the DBST members want to get rid of their old HDTivo (I dont care if 1 of the tuners doesnt work... I probably wont even use it to watch live TV; What I really mean is, im a cheap *guy* and until I get my paycheck in a few weeks im hoping not to spend over $70/$80 in unit+shipping)... Im here!


----------



## Dash88 (Aug 28, 2007)

CJTE 
I PM you about a HR10-250


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Dash88 said:


> CJTE
> I PM you about a HR10-250


Thanks I really do appreciate the offer.
Im actually going to edit my previous statement and im sorry we couldnt help eachother out.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Two of my HR10-250's are in my house... Sitting at the door to my lab.
And yet, im stuck at work... :/

My third should be here friday, we'll see!


----------

